# UK Touring/ Trail Riding?



## mrdna (Oct 27, 2003)

Hey all...After splitting up with my gal for 6 years I'm planning on taking a trip to the UK. I want to pack my bike and BOB trailer and ride, but I've got some questions. When is a good time of year (least rainy), which airport is the closest to some good riding, and that kind of stuff. My schedule works best for mid march or mid may, with august being a possibility. Any assistance would be much appreciated. Thanks.


----------



## ianh82 (Aug 15, 2006)

hi

good place to ride is south downs and nearest airport is gatwick. great rides, havent rode myself but read abouth them all the time.

also, wales is good as is forest of dean. enjoy the trails. august is good but has just turned sh**ty!


----------



## austin_bike (Apr 2, 2005)

As always, my answer on where to ride is to check Austinbike.com and in this case, I'm right again 

http://www.austinbike.com/mtb/swinley/index.asp

Rode Swinley (in Bracknell, west of London) and had a great time.

Also, check out the folks at http://www.mtbuk.co.uk as they are a great resource of trails and riding in the UK.


----------



## richpips (Aug 18, 2006)

Mid May would be your best bet, with August a close second, though the weather is a law unto itself over here.

As to where to ride, you have many choices.

I reckon if you got a plane to Manchester, then you could head first for the Peak District, followed by the Lake District and maybe the Yorkshire Dales, depending on how much time you have.

Alternatively, Wales has a number of purpose built MTB centres, as does Southern Scotland, with more adventurous/remote riding to be had further north.

PM me if you require more info.

Cheers Rich


----------



## KarlosPirahna (Sep 6, 2005)

I'd be happy to show you around North Yorksire and the East coast, good luck and PM me if you want


----------



## weescott (May 7, 2006)

Kirkhill is a 10 minute ride from Aberdeen airport. Is that close enough for you? 

http://www.ecurieneep.co.uk/routes.asp

There are plans to add a lot more routes to the site for all over North East Scotland.

There are plenty of people who could show you the routes here.


----------

